# Panasonic gh5 with sigma/canon lenses



## tomwman (Oct 16, 2017)

A friend of mine is deciding on what camera to choose to step up from his Canon 6D. He wants something better for video, but it must be good at stills also. He is considering a GH5 with Speedbooster (so he can use it with his Canon glass, mainly Sigma primes). His main concern is autofocus for photography, (no sports shooting, just casual portraits and street photography) so if anyone has any experience with it, it would be greate if you share. Thx!


----------



## fmw (Oct 17, 2017)

Perhaps a good time to get comfortable with manual focus.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 17, 2017)

B&H has a Metabones adapter:

"Metabones  T Smart Adapter for Canon EF or Canon EF-S Mount Lens to Select Micro Four Thirds-Mount Cameras"
"B&H # MEEFM43BT2  •MFR # MB_EF-M43-BT2"
$399.00 US

"Product Highlights
-Canon EF or EF-S Lens to Micro 4/3 Body
-Third Party EF or APS-C EF to Micro 4/3
-Supports Electronic Communication
-Enables Use of Lens Autofocus ... "

Of course I have never tried it, so I have no idea if it works well.  Check Metabones' website for current information about what it supports.


----------

